

This Bottle Turns Air into Water as You Ride Your Bike - soperj
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/11/17/water-from-air-fontus_n_6160136.html

======
ColinWright
Most of the discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8541997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8541997)
(distractify.com)

More discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8606715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8606715)
(grist.org)

Another submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8595563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8595563)
(citylab.com)

